# Versteckte Dateien per Batch sichtbar machen



## Mic_Bac (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo Board,

ich soll hier bei uns alle PCs mit vorbestimmten "Default Usern" ausstatten.
Das wollte ich nun so lösen, dass ich Batchdateien schreibe und den jeweiligen Default User überschreibe. 

Nun das Problem:

Auf den meisten PCs bei uns im Hause sind die Versteckten Datein ausgeblendet, so ja auch der "Default User".

Wie kann ich die Versteckten datein per Batch sichtbar machen und anschließen wieder verstecken

Ich bin für jeden kleinen Tip dankbar.

mfg

Michael


----------



## MCIglo (28. Januar 2005)

```
C:\>attrib /?
Zeigt Dateiattribute an oder ändert sie.

ATTRIB [+R | -R] [+A | -A ] [+S | -S] [+H | -H] [[Laufwerk:] [Pfad] Dateiname]
       [/S [/D]]

  +   Setzt ein Attribut.
  -   Löscht ein Attribut.
  R   Attribut für 'Schreibgeschützte Datei'
  A   Attribut für 'Zu archivierende Datei'
  S   Attribut für 'Systemdatei'
  H   Attribut für 'Versteckte Datei'
  /S  Verarbeitet übereinstimmende Dateien im aktuellen Ordner
      und in allen Unterordnern.
  /D  Verarbeitet auch die Ordner.


C:\>
```


----------

